# candids from vacation



## paigew (Jun 19, 2013)

I told you all I had a ton of photos! Here are some of my favorite candids from vacation. I love shooting candids, it makes my heart happy to capture all these memories <3

1



IMG_5306 by paige_w, on Flickr

2



IMG_5358 by paige_w, on Flickr


3



beach babes by paige_w, on Flickr

4



IMG_6146.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

5



seaweed and sandy toes by paige_w, on Flickr

6



IMG_6702.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

7




8



IMG_6852.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


9



IMG_5303 by paige_w, on Flickr

10



daddy's phone by paige_w, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2013)

Lovely family photos, Paige. I like photos 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, and 10.


----------



## squirrels (Jun 19, 2013)

Love it. 1 especially. What great expressions!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 19, 2013)

yeah 1 is pretty great.


----------



## paigew (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys  I loved #1 as well


----------



## sashbar (Jun 19, 2013)

1 and 3 are wonderful


----------



## nola.ron (Jun 19, 2013)

1 is fantastic.  Amazing moment right there you captured


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 19, 2013)

#1 is great!! so funny that you post that.. just this morning i was thinking i need to set up to get a shot of my son grabbing my phone in the dark every morning


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 19, 2013)

I love #1.  Kinda makes you wonder what they're watching


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Excellent!  I really love these shots!!  Can you tell me what kind of processing you did in shots 3, 4 and 5?  I really like how the colors in their clothes pop but the ocean is not so saturated.  Great effect.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 19, 2013)

I love them all too!  So easy to get taken back to when mine were that young.  98% joyful with a 2% pinch of melancholy.


----------



## rlemert (Jun 19, 2013)

My reaction to #1:

"See, I did so take a picture of you in your bikini."


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 19, 2013)

What was your lens of choice for these shots?


----------



## paigew (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments <3



jwbryson1 said:


> Excellent!  I really love these shots!!  Can you tell me what kind of processing you did in shots 3, 4 and 5?  I really like how the colors in their clothes pop but the ocean is not so saturated.  Great effect.


With these I did a med contrast tone curve slightly bumping down the shadows. Then I burned the entire background (auto mask people) -.40 on exposure + darkening shadows and adding a bit more clarity and contrast. Edited in LR4 . Oh yes I also did a slight vignette 



PropilotBW said:


> What was your lens of choice for these shots?


These were all shot with my 50mm1.4 and my crop sensor


----------



## kundalini (Jun 19, 2013)

6 & 7 are my faves.  Crop 6 to portrait orientation with him on the left third and you have a winner.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 19, 2013)

If I really really had to pick one, I would go with #9.  Preciousness to the Nth power.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 19, 2013)

2 is my favorite! Great photo. 

1 is a close second. 

Great job.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Some of these are very nice. #1... very cute expression! I like #2 best... she is a lovely girl, and her expression makes that shot worthwhile. #3 is also cute.. a nice memory.


----------



## paigew (Jun 20, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Some of these are very nice. #1... very cute expression! I like #2 best... she is a lovely girl, and her expression makes that shot worthwhile. #3 is also cute.. a nice memory.



wow thanks Charlie....and I thought you didn't like me


----------



## robertwatcher (Jun 20, 2013)

All are very cute and worthy. :thumbup:


----------



## CherylL (Jun 20, 2013)

paigew said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your processing.  I can't really pick a favorite because I like them all.  Great captures of family memories.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay! Glad you decided to post these too


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 20, 2013)

Great series of photos


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 20, 2013)

This is exactly the type of photography I enjoy the most.  Well done on all counts.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 20, 2013)

Great set, Paige!


----------



## paigew (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone <3


----------



## esselle (Jun 21, 2013)

These are really really special! Wow! Love the tone, the use of black and white, the shots you "caught." I mean, these are truly wonderful. Great work!!


----------



## ktan7 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cute pictures!


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 30, 2013)

These pictures are too cute. Lots of inspiration


----------



## otto (Jul 1, 2013)

I hate to see family and vacation photos but when they're this good, I really enjoy them!
Awesome!


----------



## paigew (Jul 2, 2013)

otto said:


> I hate to see family and vacation photos but when they're this good, I really enjoy them!
> Awesome!


thank you! <3


----------

